# Guidelines to have a fully functional browser



## nullpt (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi forum,

I just installed 7.2 and im currently searching for the best combination of ports to achieve a fully functional browser with flash, java, adobe reader plugin, etc..

What do you guys recommend?

Cheers


----------



## NZ3BSD (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a laptop with an Openbox desktop on which i run Firefox, with Java and Flash support. I followed the Browsers section in the Handbook and this seemed to work fine for me for two lots of installs except for the second time Java would not launch even with the link fix to libjavaplugin - I fixed this by creating the link in the users .mozilla/plugins/ directory instead of /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/

The above combo seems to run pretty well for me, good luck.


----------



## nullpt (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi,

I'm using firefox 3.5 with Flash9 and Java 1.6 without problems. It seems to work pretty nice.

I'm having a problem with Acroread9 plugin + acroreadwrapper to open PDF files within the browser. I've installed it and copied the plugin. At this moment in aboutlugins inside firefox I can see the plugin enabled but can't seem to instruct firefox to open the PDF files inside the browser. It always asks me to save or open with another program.

Thanks in advance

BR


----------



## NZ3BSD (Jul 13, 2009)

Dont use Acroread here but take a look at this Firefox KB Article. Don't know if you have tried this,it may work for you...


----------

